# Councle Bluffs Iowa, Where are you Man? Looking for somebody.



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

I talked to someone from Coucle Bluffs Iowa couple days ago in AquaChat, I don;t remember who they are now.........Been hoping they would show back up in chat But I have not ran intothem there again....
Anyway, I talked to the guy a little about something and came to find out later I could buy
what he had "girlfirend told me to talk to him about round an hour After I left the Chat.... And now I can;t find the guy.........
Being it;s only a couple hour drive or so from me, I can make the deal if he was serious about it,
All I know is he just got a really big tank, I don't recall exactly but like a 240g or 320g or something 
pretty darn large, lol

WOuld like to discuse this with you again if the offer still open?if you know your are him you can email me or PM ok?
Thanks for your time everyone,,,,,,
Larry
aka: Mr Aquarium


----------

